# Pre-Apprenticeship Question



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey everybody,


My name is Max and I am looking to begin my career in the electrical trade. Since the age of six, I have been fascinated with electrical wiring, and have dreamed of becoming an electrician for years now. As a recent high school graduate, I am finally able to bring this dream into reality via apprenticeship.


 After lurking here for the last while, I have gained an excellent set of resources for pursuing an apprenticeship - specifically, the Canadian Apprenticeship Thread (thank you Vintage Sounds)! However, upon handing a plethora of résumés to numerous electrical contractors and a local supply house, the consensus is - no pre-apprenticeship course, no apprenticeship.


 Back-tracking, I have been volunteering at a local Habitat For Humanity ReStore, putting in over 1200 hours working with light fixtures, ceiling fans, building test equipment, etcetera. I have also worked on various electrical projects around the home, going so far as bending conduit (for practice) and creating a mock sub-panel setup on a plywood board.


 With all of this experience, what I am wondering is - how much value would a pre-apprenticeship course *actually* provide? Is it worth "biting the bullet" and taking the course, or can my 1200 hours at the ReStore plus various home projects be counted towards First Year experience?


 I am open to any suggestions you guys may provide 

Thanks,

Max


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

With 1200 hours of work experience, you have a better chance at getting hired on, than a pre-employment graduate.
The pre-employment course will give you credit for 1st and maybe 2nd year schooling. but limited practical. I don't really hold much value in the pre-employment courses. 
I would get out there and visit every shop in your area and apply.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Max:

Welcome to the forum and to the industry. Your post is well written. That's a compliment to you and to whatever school system you graduated from. I hire guys with engineering degrees who can't write that well. 

I can't advise you specific to Canada but I will suggest you go back and ask those folks what courses are acceptable and get whatever information you can about those courses. 

Your commitment is to be commended. Your perseverance will be your success. Obstacles are not hindrances but mere stepping stones along your career path.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Everything about your post is positive Max. Keep doing what your doing, 
and keep posting here, and things will go your way. 
P&L


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Keep pounding the pavement.

Are you in on lower mainland, the interior or the island?

Obviously the cost of living varies, as does the cost of school, with each respective region.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

I've owned a company for about 21 years now, and I've never heard of a "pre-apprenticeship" course here in Alberta. Maybe we're behind BC, but I have hired several "green-horn" first-year apprentices and trained them from the get-go. One of them has been with me for 17 years now, and another about 12 years. Naturally, both of them are journeyman now.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

I wish to thank all of you guys for contributing! Your comments are much appreciated.


spinninwheels said:


> Are you in on lower mainland, the interior or the island?


V.I. May I send you a message via e-mail?


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Max C. said:


> I wish to thank all of you guys for contributing! Your comments are much appreciated.
> V.I. May I send you a message via e-mail?


sure


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The Habitat for Humanity experience is good. I don't know what you're doing now but I would hire a guy who has been working some form of construction even if it has been as a labourer or building decks and fences. A pre-apprenticeship course can be costly with no guarantees. You sound like you have a good attitude. That's valuable.

I don't know, I don't have a lot of belief in prep courses compared to work boot experience.


----------



## mikesparky (Aug 1, 2015)

you are definitely on the right track, Pre apprenticeship is almost essential now a days unless you plan on working for a bottom of the barrel company for a couple years. You will learn so much about the theory aspect of electrical and by the sound of what you say you will likely really enjoy it. It will also help immensely for trade school, I was top 3 in basic level this year and i can attribute that directly to pre apprenticeship. good luck!


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

99cents said:


> The Habitat for Humanity experience is good. I don't know what you're doing now but I would hire a guy who has been working some form of construction even if it has been as a labourer or building decks and fences. A pre-apprenticeship course can be costly with no guarantees. You sound like you have a good attitude. That's valuable.
> 
> I don't know, I don't have a lot of belief in prep courses compared to work boot experience.


Thank you for the reply @99cents. As of now, I am cleaning, testing and displaying ceiling fans and light fixtures donated to a local Habitat For Humanity ReStore. Unfortunately, your practical attitude is not often shared with larger electrical contractors here in British Columbia. A common response after hearing that I have not taken the pre-apprenticeship program is “uh well, we believe in this program and have had much success with it...so good luck!”


mikesparky said:


> you are definitely on the right track, Pre apprenticeship is almost essential now a days unless you plan on working for a bottom of the barrel company for a couple years. You will learn so much about the theory aspect of electrical and by the sound of what you say you will likely really enjoy it. It will also help immensely for trade school, I was top 3 in basic level this year and i can attribute that directly to pre apprenticeship. good luck!


Mike, I appreciate hearing your perspective.


----------

